# Any new hunts?



## pine nut (Dec 9, 2016)

Sooo, When are the next hunt gatherings going to be and where?  I have heard rumors of Chickasawhatchie and Horse Creek, but seen nothing definite.  Any info appreciated.  Dr. appointments are filling schedules for us old folks, and semi inquiring minds need to know... LOL!  As cold as it is this A.M. I can't believe I'm askin' this question, but I haven't been outside yet. Hah!  My nose is running even in the house.  I know I'm gonna regret saying that!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 9, 2016)

Yessir. The southern zone hunt is coming up. I'll post the info on it soon. It's looking like the 3rd weekend in JAN. I'm going to check with the other O's and get the plans down.


----------



## Clipper (Dec 9, 2016)

sawtooth said:


> Yessir. The southern zone hunt is coming up. I'll post the info on it soon. It's looking like the 3rd weekend in JAN. I'm going to check with the other O's and get the plans down.


----------



## pine nut (Dec 10, 2016)

Gonna try to make this. Thanks


----------



## EJC (Dec 10, 2016)

I'll actually be on vacation Jan 21st through the 28th. Hopefully I can make it down a few days and meet / hunt with some of y'all.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 10, 2016)

Doesn't deer season close on the eighth of January this time?


----------



## pine nut (Dec 11, 2016)

State wide January 8th for deer and so At the Chick it'll be small game and hogs.  At the time suggested, but deer with archery is open until the 8th January


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 12, 2016)

pine nut said:


> State wide January 10th for deer and so At the Chick it'll be small game and hogs.  At the time suggested, but deer with archery is open until the 10th January



Goes out the 8th of January.


----------



## pine nut (Dec 12, 2016)

I stand corrected!! I was looking at 2015-2016 regs!!!!!Sorry tState wide January 10th for deer and so At the Chick it'll be small game and hogs.  At the time suggested, but deer with archery is open until the 10th Januaryhat!


----------



## Clipper (Dec 12, 2016)

I wouldn't mind a turkey/hog hunt in March.  I did that last year and had good weather, heard turkeys, and saw hogs. Be nice to have some company.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 13, 2016)

Clipper said:


> I wouldn't mind a turkey/hog hunt in March.  I did that last year and had good weather, heard turkeys, and saw hogs. Be nice to have some company.



Um, I'll go. All you have to do is holler.


----------

